# Grr



## argiejoy (Mar 16, 2005)

Ok well I want to get a female Betta however in my area no store sells females!!!!! everywhere I go its plain red or blue males!!!!!!!! im so frustrated I want to breed but nooooooo, no store wants to sell a god-damn fricking female fricking betta. I cant get any by ordering im only fourteen.

What to do, what to do..
*little rant*  :evil:


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

They sell em at every wal mart ive been to..


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow chill out... maybe you should ask a local pet store if they will order some for you


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Just coz your only 14 doens't mean they won't order a fish for you, especially if you pay in advance or put a deposit down. That way they'll know you are serious about wanting the fish. And keep in mind if you do find a female and get them to breed, you may end up with up to 300 fry, and at 3 months the males each need their own tank, so if half are male that's 150 tanks you are a) gonna have to find and b) find somewhere to put. And that's also ALOT of fish to feed. That is if they all make it to that age and you don't cull out a bunch of them. 

Good luck finding a female and spawning if you do get one.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

What area do you live in? Maybe someone close by could help you out.


----------



## argiejoy (Mar 16, 2005)

Ok, I went to the wal-mart and asked the lady that worked there. I said do you sell female Bettas and she said no, the only sell males.

WHAT THE HECK!! LOL

Eeeeeeeeeeeh......... I'll try super Pet.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

The best thing you could do if you're serious about ordering a female betta is ask around and see if you are are able to find a breeder who will take money orders. Last time I checked, they still will give a money order to anyone of any age. You can order a fish, and get the money order off in the mail. Most breeders are reliable people, so I don't think you'd have much worry as far as that goes.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

Since you are 14, this is probably a long shot, but...
if money isn't a problem for you (I'm nearly 30, with no kids, and it is for me! heh), I'll get you a female. My PetSmart always has all sorts of colors of females. I could buy one, and ship it to ya. Shipping is generally anywhere from $15 to $30, depending on where you live and if you want it overnight or 2nd day.
I've never actually shipped a fish before, but I've researched how to do it - I might start selling guppies on AquaBid... you could be my practice shipment! If she dies, then I'll know I did something wrong LOL (and if that happens, I'll give ya another one, at MY expense ^_^ )

Anyhoo...seriously, I could get a heat pack for just a couple dollars, that lasts 60 hours... I'm sure 2nd day wouldn't be too bad, now that the weather's warm (except in Wyoming, where it's STILL snowing!). 
If you can't afford this, follow everybody else's advice and ask either a local breeder for one'a their stock, or a pet store to special order you one.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

hehe, i went to the local wal mart last night and they had more females than males in stock.


----------

